# Greetings and Salutations from Maine



## crazytranes (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi folks! My wife and I are going to be starting our own little apiary next summer. We were planning to start this summer, but a deployment to "The Sandbox" has pushed us back by a year. She did not want to start things on her own, especially w/ a bun in the oven.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcom to the forum. I believe we have several beeks from Maine, so you may be able to call on help, if you need it, fairly quickly.
Congrats on the bun and happy beekeeping.


----------



## TheMaineBee (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum.
I'm from Maine as well.
Hope you have a beeautiful day!


----------



## maybee bee (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, Crazytranes, for your service to our country. We all salute you and wish you God speed back to your wife and that new baby on the way. May you will have many years to beekeep and enjoy your family. I'm sure all the great information on this site will be here when you return and get yourself set up with your hives. 

We'll keep the smokers lit!

God Bless you, 

Maybee bee


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Godspeed, Crazytranes. Hurry back and get that little one into a beesuit.

Thanks for your service. Let us know if there is anything we can send to you.


----------



## crazytranes (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for your good wishes! My time here grows shorter every day and I'll be home soon!
I have to say that this was not how I wanted to spend my Easter, but in a way it was. I did volunteer to deploy, and I knew I would be here for some holidays 

The DW is healthy and doing well. I got pictures this weekend. I am thankful that our church and our community are taking good care of her in my absence.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to the postive addiction!


----------

